# Quelle est votre vitesse de connexion?



## jer_hud (25 Mai 2005)

Suite au sujet ici
J'aurais aimé savoir quelle était votre vitesse de connexion ADSL (montée et descente) et votre FAI.

Pour vous aider :
-	Votre facture
-	Votre contrat d'abonnement ADSL
-	Site de test : MacBidouille

Merci pour votre participation !


----------



## Sloughi (25 Mai 2005)

bonjour,


FAI:wanadoo
contrat d'abonnement   2048/128
dernier test effectue     1905/132


----------



## Inor (25 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Suite au sujet ici
> J'aurais aimé savoir quelle était votre vitesse de connexion ADSL (montée et descente) et votre FAI.
> 
> Pour vous aider :
> ...



Bonsoir.

La vitesse réelle ( montée et descente ) dépend pour beaucoup de la qualité de la ligne ( amortissement ) et surtout de la distance de l'ordi. à la source.
Voir ici :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90615


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Suite au sujet ici
> J'aurais aimé savoir quelle était votre vitesse de connexion ADSL (montée et descente) et votre FAI.
> 
> Pour vous aider :
> ...



Tu peux savoir tout ca grace a La Grenouille


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2005)

wanadoo 8mega
*Votre Bande Passante*



*4979.223 Kbps  (622.403 Ko/sec)*


----------



## jer_hud (25 Mai 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.
> La vitesse réelle ( montée et descente ) dépend pour beaucoup de la qualité de la ligne ( amortissement ) et surtout de la distance de l'ordi. à la source.
> Voir ici :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90615



Alors je propose de faire un pti test avec MacBidouille (Pour le lien, CF le premier message de la discussion)

Sinon je suis vraiment interessé par la vitesse montante.
Il semblerait qu'en france ça soit pas super! Tres souvent limité à 128Ko, ce qui n'est pas beaucoup pour de la video cam (en particulier sur iChat 3)
On nous promet des 1024, 2048 voire plus en down, mais en up, c'est tres mauvais...
Vous en pensez quoi?

J'attends vos vitesse de connexion...


----------



## JediMac (25 Mai 2005)

D'après macbidouille : 3569.681 Kbps (446.21 Ko/sec)
Et pourtant je suis chez Free (depuis lundi) avec la FreeBox et que ma ligne est compatible adsl2+ (d'après degrouptest.com) :mouais:. Je devrai donc carburer aux alentours de 16384 Kbps (2048 Ko/sec), toujours d'après macbidouille  :hein:.

Avec la grenouille, j'ai 628.77 ko/s en DL et 63.22 ko/s. Je suis donc encore très loin du débit théorique promis par Free. Les ennuis commencent :affraid:  ?


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (25 Mai 2005)

Non c'est normal : ton débit dépend de la distance qui te sépare du dernier relai. Mais ça, Free "oublie " de le préciser...


----------



## damien_t (25 Mai 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est normal : ton débit dépend de la distance qui te sépare du dernier relai. Mais ça, Free "oublie " de le préciser...



Oui. C'est jusqu'à 20MBps (débit ATM, soit 20% en moins en débit IP) dans le meilleur des cas, c'est à dire le plus proche possible du répartiteur. Ou plutot avec une atténuation (exprimée en dB) la plus basse possible. Sachant que l'atténuation dépend de la longueur de la ligne (aussi de la qualité des cables et de l'installation de l'abonné).

J'ai travaillé à la hotline de free, et j'ai vu quelques cas où l'atténuation était de 0dB (répartiteur et abonné situé dans le même immeuble). Mais ce genre de cas est assez rare.

Pour en revenir à la première question, je suis chez Free, ADSL2+, répartiteur compatible. Mon atténuation est de 43dB et mon débit est d'environ 6,5Mbps en down et 1,2Mbps. Ca me suffit dans ma vie de tous les jours. Y'a peu de sites qui permettent de télécharger à de telles vitesses (Apple en fait partie ).


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Oui. C'est jusqu'à 20MBps (débit ATM, soit 20% en moins en débit IP) dans le meilleur des cas, c'est à dire le plus proche possible du répartiteur. Ou plutot avec une atténuation (exprimée en dB) la plus basse possible. Sachant que l'atténuation dépend de la longueur de la ligne (aussi de la qualité des cables et de l'installation de l'abonné).
> 
> J'ai travaillé à la hotline de free, et j'ai vu quelques cas où l'atténuation était de 0dB (répartiteur et abonné situé dans le même immeuble). Mais ce genre de cas est assez rare.
> 
> Pour en revenir à la première question, je suis chez Free, ADSL2+, répartiteur compatible. Mon atténuation est de 43dB et mon débit est d'environ 6,5Mbps en down et 1,2Mbps. Ca me suffit dans ma vie de tous les jours. Y'a peu de sites qui permettent de télécharger à de telles vitesses (Apple en fait partie ).



Je savais bien que les débits annoncés étaient théorique et avant tout marketing, mais j'en suis quand même très très loin .
Tu as un débit descendant de 6,5 Mbps avec une atténuation de 43 dB. Sur ma ligne, l'affaiblissement est de 15 dB (distance au répartiteur : 1053 mètres) et je n'ai que 3.6 Mbps . En gros et si je ne me trompe pas, j'ai les débits d'une offre à 2048 kbps...  :hein:


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2005)

Ha ben ce matin ça change, j'oscille entre 7385.017 Kbps et 10071 kbps d'après macbidouille.
D'après la grenouille : Download: 663.35 ko/s Upload: 61.18 ko/s que je peux convertir en bps en multipliant par 8 (c'est bien ça) : DL = 5,04 Mbps et 489 kbps.
C'est donc plus satisfaisant.


----------



## Bilbo (26 Mai 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Avec la grenouille, j'ai 628.77 ko/s en DL et 63.22 ko/s. Je suis donc encore très loin du débit théorique promis par Free. Les ennuis commencent :affraid:  ?





			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> et je n'ai que 3.6 Mbps . En gros et si je ne me trompe pas, j'ai les débits d'une offre à 2048 kbps...  :hein:





			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> D'après la grenouille : Download: 663.35 ko/s Upload: 61.18 ko/s que je peux convertir en bps en multipliant par 8 (c'est bien ça) : DL = 5,04 Mbps et 489 kbps.
> C'est donc plus satisfaisant.


À l'évidence ta liaison tourne comme une horloge. Parfois, tu te poses trop de questions. 

À+

P.S. Va mourir. :casse:


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À l'évidence ta liaison tourne comme une horloge. Parfois, tu te poses trop de questions.


Ce qui m'a alarmé, c'est de voir ma toute pitite barre de débit sur le test macbidouille, par rapport à la très grosse barre, théorique certe, de la connexion ADSL2+



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Va mourir. :casse:


Pas avant le 29, ça t'arrangerait trop :rateau: !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

ce test n'est pas fiable pour les hauts débit, il m'indique 1615.661 Ko/sec alors que je suis en 100 Mb/s et que je viens d'uploader et downloader en ftp à 7 Mo/s ...


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2005)

pour ceux qui sont chez free, lancez un téléchargement de la page http://test-debit.free.fr, vous pouvez faire vos calculs avec ça, de façon plus fiable qu'avec Macbidouille.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (26 Mai 2005)

Sinon, toujours pour ceux qui sont chez Free il y a Freego : lociciel fiable pour tester la vitesse.
C'est par là

Sinon, 3 mega c'est largement suffisant pour les besoins actuels.


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui sont chez free, lancez un téléchargement de la page http://test-debit.free.fr, vous pouvez faire vos calculs avec ça, de façon plus fiable qu'avec Macbidouille.


En téléchargeant "image.iso", j'ai atteint les 940 ko/s, soit 7.5 Mbps. Je suis loin des 20 Mbps ATM ou 16 Mbps IP théoriques. Je suis plutôt au débit des zones non dégroupées. Mais bon .
Pour le soft "Freego", la version Mac n'est plus dispo pour l'instant.


----------



## Bilbo (26 Mai 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutôt au débit des zones non dégroupées.


Mais je vais le tuer.      

À+


----------



## NINAS (26 Mai 2005)

OLEANE TURBO : 976.305 Kbps (122.038 Ko/sec) - Mais 50 postes en réseau
Wanadoo Xtense: 2013.237 Kbps (251.655 Ko/sec) - Seul WIFI livebox


----------



## baryonix (26 Mai 2005)

Fournisseur d'accès Internet: N9uf télécom 8 Mega + téléphonie + N9uf TV.
 contrat d'abonnement  : 8 Mbds/ 1 Mbds ATM
 Test moyen: 7046 Kbds / 803 Kbds
Test valeur maximum: 7050 Kbds / 848 Kbds
Format: ADSL
Longueur de ligne: 1024 m.


----------



## jer_hud (26 Mai 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, 3 mega c'est largement suffisant pour les besoins actuels.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, le problème que je viens de découvrir c'est en émission, la plupart des FAI sont en 128, et ça c'est pas assez!
Ils peuvent se faire la guerre publicitaire à coup de dizaines de mégas, si l'émission est très limitée ça sert strictement à rien (a moins de télécharger sur un site). Le plus gros problème que l'on peut rencontrer et il est bien connu maintenant, c'est pour la video conférence. Avec iChat AV 3, 128, c'est vraiment pas assez, résultat, la qualité est dégelasse... On peut se vanter d'avoir un 8 mega, si l?autre envoi à 128, c'est complètement débile!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

t'as pas bien compris l'adsl toi ....


----------



## Inor (26 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Alors je propose de faire un pti test avec MacBidouille (Pour le lien, CF le premier message de la discussion)
> 
> Sinon je suis vraiment interessé par la vitesse montante.
> Il semblerait qu'en france ça soit pas super! Tres souvent limité à 128Ko, ce qui n'est pas beaucoup pour de la video cam (en particulier sur iChat 3)
> ...




J'ai l'Adsl Max de Wanadoo.
Grace à :    
http://www.degrouptest.com/cache.php?id=e9b65f011656a31890bbfce21e65147f
Je sais que je suis à 1,742 Km du répartiteur et que l'affaiblissement de ma ligne est 26,13 dB. 
  Réellement, d'après la Grenoulle, débit descendant : 750 Ko/s ( 6 Mbits/s au lieu de 8 Mégabits/s max. ),  débit montant :  32 Ko/s ( 0,26 Mbits/s ).
 
Ne pas confondre les octets/s et les bits/s. 

1 Ko = 1024 octets = 1024x8 bits = 8192 bits
1 Mbits/s = 1000000bits/s


----------



## jer_hud (26 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas bien compris l'adsl toi ....


Je me comprends, c'est déja ça   



			
				Inor a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre les octets/s et les bits/s.
> 
> 1 Ko = 1024 octets = 1024x8 bits = 8192 bits
> 1 Mbits/s = 1000000bits/s



Oulaaaa  
Bon, 100Kbps ça veut dire 100 kilos bits par seconde?
moi j'en suis la
http://www.degrouptest.com/cache.php?id=117db3169d939646862fe011f1bdaa93&cp=69230
Ma formule: Wanadoo ADSL max
Je serai au dessus des 100Kbps en emission ou pas? j'ai beaucoup de perte, hien...!  

Vivement mon déménagement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part je suis passé de 8000 K à 1024 et je n'y ai rien perdu. Pour l'instant, les flux vidéos sont toujours fluides et je ne vois pas pourquoi payer plus cher pour un débit dont je ne me sers pas.


----------



## Inor (26 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Je me comprends, c'est déja ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mon avis, prudence !
Tu es à plus de 2 Km du répartiteur : les signaux commencent à s'effondrer.   
Reste à 512 K ou 2048 K .
Pour mieux saisir, cet article clair, ici :
http://www.piaf.asso.fr/article.php3?id_article=218


----------



## damien_t (27 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord, le problème que je viens de découvrir c'est en émission, la plupart des FAI sont en 128, et ça c'est pas assez!


Oui, bien d'accord. Le A (comme asymetric) de ADSL prend tout son sens...
J'ai 6megs en download et un meg en upload et je préférerais de loin avoir 3 en down et 3 en up.


> Ils peuvent se faire la guerre publicitaire à coup de dizaines de mégas, si l'émission est très limitée ça sert strictement à rien (a moins de télécharger sur un site). Le plus gros problème que l'on peut rencontrer et il est bien connu maintenant, c'est pour la video conférence. Avec iChat AV 3, 128, c'est vraiment pas assez, résultat, la qualité est dégelasse... On peut se vanter d'avoir un 8 mega, si l?autre envoi à 128, c'est complètement débile!!



C'est ce que le grand public n'a pas compris. On est ici entre initiés et (je crois) qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que l'upload est au moins aussi important que le débit descendant. Mais j'ai bien peur que les lignes SDSL prennent du temps à arriver. Peut être avec de la fibre optique, mais on ne parle plus des mêmes technologies et on a encore le temps de voir arriver tout ça. Allez, je parie pour une dizaine d'années.


----------



## jer_hud (27 Mai 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, prudence !
> Tu es à plus de 2 Km du répartiteur : les signaux commencent à s'effondrer.
> Reste à 512 K ou 2048 K .
> Pour mieux saisir, cet article clair, ici :
> http://www.piaf.asso.fr/article.php3?id_article=218



Si je passe au debit max c'est parce que c'est la seul moyen pôur avoir plus de 128 en emission chez wanadoo (256)
D'apres grenouille je devrai etre à 4 ou 5 Giga en reception (meme loin c'est deja pas mal je trouve)

Une grande difference pour moi pour seulement 4 ou 5 euros de plus pâr mois...


----------



## jer_hud (27 Mai 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Peut être avec de la fibre optique, mais on ne parle plus des mêmes technologies et on a encore le temps de voir arriver tout ça. Allez, je parie pour une dizaine d'années.


http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/7147/45-Mb-s-en-fibre-optique-pour-Paris
Non non ça arrive!!!


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mai 2005)

C'est déjà arrivé à Pau depuis quelques mois....

vive Pau...


----------



## tripleH (27 Mai 2005)

wanadoo : 2048

Votre Bande Passante
                 3696.643*Kbps  (462.08 Ko/sec)


----------



## JediMac (2 Juin 2005)

Même si c'est sensé ne pas jouer, avec mon nouvel iMacG5 20" :love:, j'ai eu un débit descendant de 1168.5 ko/s (9.3 Mb/s) :style: !


----------



## Inor (2 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Même si c'est sensé ne pas jouer, avec mon nouvel iMacG5 20" :love:, j'ai eu un débit descendant de 1168.5 ko/s (9.3 Mb/s) :style: !



Sois sympa.

Va sur ce site :    http://www.degrouptest.com/

pour nous préciser :

--   ta distance au répartiteur,
--   l'amortissement de ta ligne.

et les promesses de ton FAI.

Pour ne pas trop nous traumatiser !!!        :love:


----------



## JediMac (2 Juin 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Sois sympa.
> 
> Va sur ce site :    http://www.degrouptest.com/
> 
> ...


D'après Free et comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut dans le sujet  :
Longueur : 1053 mètres
Affaiblissement (2) : 15 dB
offre : FreeBox dégroupée

Et voici les info de degrouptest :


----------



## francois92 (2 Juin 2005)

5750.986 Kbps (718.873 Ko/sec) 
Freebox de Free. Version 2 (l'ancienne).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas bien compris l'adsl toi ....



explique nous,toi qui sais tjrs tout sur tout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juin 2005)

5330.68 Kbps (666.335 Ko/sec) wanadoo débit max


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je suis passé de 8000 K à 1024 et je n'y ai rien perdu. Pour l'instant, les flux vidéos sont toujours fluides et je ne vois pas pourquoi payer plus cher pour un débit dont je ne me sers pas.



moi j'ai fais le cheminement suivant
bon fin 98 -->fin 2002 56k sur iMac G3
      fin 2002 --->automne 2003 128 k sur eMac 
      automne 2003 --->automne 2004 512 k sur eMac 
      automne 2004 --->février 2005 2048 k sur eMac
      depuis février Débitmax sur Power Mac G5 (29,9¤/6 mois puis 39,9¤)

voila

juste pour dire ,pantoufle,le débit max ,je vois la diférence par rapport au 2 méga ,c'est tout dire...
j'aimerai etre dégroupé pour avoir du 16 Méga


----------



## Inor (2 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> D'après Free et comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut dans le sujet  :
> Longueur : 1053 mètres
> Affaiblissement (2) : 15 dB
> offre : FreeBox dégroupée
> ...



Toutes mes excuses : j'aurais - peut-être - pu relire, avant de poser cette question ?! 
On en est, déjà, à la 2ème page, sur ce sujet, qui nous intéresse tous.

9,6 Méga bits par seconde en débit descendant, je trouve que c'est bien.   
Tant que la distance reste en dessous de 2 Km et que la ligne est dans un état normal, ça vaut le coup de se lancer dans les hauts débits.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2005)

Bonjour.

Très intéressant, ce thread. 
Personnellement, je suis chez Wanadoo, avec un abonnement eXtense 2048 Kb/s

Et voici le résultat du test Mac Bidouille : 
Votre Bande Passante    Votre Bande Passante 1955.044 Kbps (244.381 Ko/sec) 1955.044 Kbps (244.381 Ko/sec)

Par ailleurs, j'aime beaucoup Mac Génération, et également Mac Bidouille, sites qui se complètent très bien.


----------



## Inor (2 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> explique nous,toi qui sais tjrs tout sur tout



Bonsoir.

J'ai trouvé un article intéressant et simple sur l'ADSL.
Ici :

http://www.piaf.asso.fr/article.php3?id_article=166

Qu'en pense-tu ?


----------



## ffabrice (2 Juin 2005)

Bizarre ce test : quand je vais sur le lien de macbidouille je plafonne à 100-110 Ko/s.

Or quand je vais sur un site comme apple.fr pour visualiser les trailers en HD je télécharge les vidéos à 1.2 Mo/s : ce qui correspond bien à mon débit théorique : 10 Mb/s 

Connexion cable noos 10 Mb/s...


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2005)

c'est tout le lien qui relie claranet (datacenter de macbidouille, si je ne m'abuse) n'est pas suffisant pour assurer avec tous les FAI.

Testez vos débits avec un serveur ftp de votre FAI, c'est la meilleure solution !


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2005)

Pour donner des statistiques complètes, voici les résultats donnés par la grenouille :


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Juin 2005)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ce test : quand je vais sur le lien de macbidouille je plafonne à 100-110 Ko/s.
> 
> Or quand je vais sur un site comme apple.fr pour visualiser les trailers en HD je télécharge les vidéos à 1.2 Mo/s : ce qui correspond bien à mon débit théorique : 10 Mb/s
> 
> Connexion cable noos 10 Mb/s...



J'ai Noos avec 4 Méga et j'en suis très content. Télécharger en regardant la TV dans d'excellentes conditions, seul Noos le permet (la finale du foot Roland Garrros....)
Avec ce test de MacBidouille.free, 

http://macbidouille.free-go.net/

mon débit net  est sur la miniature. Je suis d'accord avec toi c'est assez bizarre.

Par contre pour ZDNET :

http://www.zdnet.fr/services/speedtest/

J'ai le débit de l'autre miniature

Et bien entendu, il y a la Grenouille :

http://www.grenouille.com/


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2005)

je regarde pas la Télé, ça rend con... 

Votre Bande Passante 4941.398 Kbps (617.675 Ko/sec) (put... de routeur et d'ordis sur la même ligne !  )


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

*Votre Bande Passante	 4657.548 Kbps (582.193 Ko/sec)*

live box 8meg, réseau interne en gigabit, sur un switch 16ports, au moins dix machines connectées en permanence.

c'est mieux que ce que je craignais, mais c'est pas terrible quand même...

Vivement que nous ayons des fournisseurs d'accès à 128meg


----------



## azrael24 (7 Juin 2006)

moi chez moi c'est du 1 mega orange non dégroupé et je plafonne a 135 ko/sec en download et 25ko/sec en upload.
apparemment je suis dans la haute moyenne pour le download mais je trouve que c'est vraiment juste en up quand même


----------



## damien_t (7 Juin 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> moi chez moi c'est du 1 mega orange non dégroupé et je plafonne a 135 ko/sec en download et 25ko/sec en upload.
> apparemment je suis dans la haute moyenne pour le download mais je trouve que c'est vraiment juste en up quand même


135Ko/s ça fait 1080Kbps (soit tout juste 1 méga) et 25Ko/s ca fait 200Kbps. 
Un rapport de 1 à 4 entre upload et download est assez standard sur ADSL (le A veut quand même dire "Asymetric"). Les dégroupés avec un débit maximum (disons 20Mbps) ont un upload de 1024Kbps. Soit un rapport de 1 à 20. Là, ça commence à devenir vraiment ridicule. 
ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec toi: je trouve que c'est un peu du foutage de gueule des FAI de vendre d'énormes chiffres (théoriques en plus) dans un sens et de fournir le strict minimun dans l'autre. Même si le prix des liaisons SDSL n'est vraiment pas comparable, ils pourraient franchement faire un effort, histoire qu'on puisse utiliser Internet de manière convenable. Qui a envie de passer des heures à uploader de grosses photos sur un serveur ?


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

Votre Bande Passante	 3353.604 Kbps (419.2 Ko/sec), malignetv est allumé, chai pas si ça pompe...


----------



## grig (8 Juin 2006)

Wanadoo 1024 Kbps, 2 Mac et 2 Pécés en réseau derrière un routeur Bewan Lanbooster 2104 USB. Modem Alcatel Speedtouch USB (Manta bleue, déconseillé par le FAI qui voulait que je prenne une Lifebox)
Test macbidouille sur 10 tests effectués,  minimum 1041 Kbps (130 Ko/sec). maximum 1123 Kbps (140 Ko/sec.)

Je garde mon vieux modem!


----------



## grig (8 Juin 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo 1024 Kbps, 2 Mac et 2 Pécés en réseau derrière un routeur Bewan Lanbooster 2104 USB. Modem Alcatel Speedtouch USB (Manta bleue, déconseillé par le FAI qui voulait que je prenne une Lifebox)
> Test macbidouille sur 10 tests effectués,  minimum 1041 Kbps (130 Ko/sec). maximum 1123 Kbps (140 Ko/sec.)
> 
> Je garde mon vieux modem!



bon, je continue la tournée, chez zd.net, j'obtiens ceci: Ma ligne 1516,7 Kbps (185,9 Ko/s)


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Janvier 2007)

Votre Bande Passante	 9719.192 Kbps (1214.899 Ko/sec)

changement d'abonnement, passage &#224; la live box 18 meg, &#231;a commence &#224; &#234;tre propre...


----------

